# I like Pike!



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehGjpi4bV68

Anyone else like this fine dog?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I do I do. I am very serious about trying to breed Faust Chris K dog your girls littermate to one of my females making a nice Pike linebreeding.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like alot of power in that dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Impressive......=D> =D>


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes - I like Pike too!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a Pike daughter....insane hunt drive, super ball drive, stable nerves socially and environmentally - one of the fastest courage tests I've ever seen!

Lee


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you breed her Lee? What are her puppies like?


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

well - I should have just bred her with the Sch 1 and logistics just did not work out and so I only ended up breeding her one time...only one viable pup, a bi-color female from an 18x Schh3 Yoshey son. The pup was an absolute firecracker....I called her Demonspawn LOL I had a lady waiting for a pup for almost 2 years, so that is where she went - she is an OTCH handler and Demons is doing Rally, OB and Agility...I drool over her and kick myself every time I see her! She had AKC titles before she was a year old.

Beside the Schh3, Fenja was trained and certified NAPWDA in drugs adn patrol, as she lives with a PA State Trooper.

Lee


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Pike son, Gideon Gardefense
http://www.k9gardefense.com/movies/gideon4.wmv
http://www.k9gardefense.com/movies/gideon5.wmv


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee: A pup like that, it would have been fun to see how she would have done in our sport and good for the gene pool too. At least she went to someone who uses her for more than a footstool! 

Fenja is a real working gal AND schutzhund titled? Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> Pike son, Gideon Gardefense
> http://www.k9gardefense.com/movies/gideon4.wmv
> http://www.k9gardefense.com/movies/gideon5.wmv


Thanks for posting those. You don't see too many GSDs in KNPV.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I like Pike too, my new puppy goes back to him on the sires side.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for posting those. You don't see too many GSDs in KNPV.


Who says GSD's can't hit that suit like a freight train? :-b


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My pups are Pike great grandsons. They also have that nice body-slam "hier"


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Pike. 

We did 2 breedings to a Pike son, and all of those pups are in working homes and doing very well. I'm currently working a 2yo Pike granddaughter from one of those breedings and will be titling her this year. We also have 2 other females from those breedings in working homes on co-owns. Really looking forward to breeding them in the next couple years. And 2 of those females in our SchH club. Really like what we've gotten from this bloodline.

I actually really like the Karlo Peko Haus bloodlines in general. Had a Karlo son years back, and my first SchH dog was a Karlo grandson. Almost all of our dogs go back on him in one form or another.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehGjpi4bV68
> 
> Anyone else like this fine dog?


I like Pike too. I love the amount of drive he had.
Pike was known to have insane drives. I heard he had some handler issues but not totally sure about this. Pike was a top producing dog.

I have two 12 week old puppies that have Pike on the female side. The mother of the puppies is a very nice female my friend in Germany owns. 

My two puppies are Evi and Exie. Here are their pedigrees

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/539345.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/539344.html


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Daniel Cox said:


> I have two 12 week old puppies that have Pike on the female side. The mother of the puppies is a very nice female my friend in Germany owns.
> 
> My two puppies are Evi and Exie. Here are their pedigrees
> 
> Ahhh and they have Tom in the pedigree too :-D Tom is another of my favorite dogs and another top producer. I have a bitch that has Tom on her sire's side and Belschik on the dam's side. She's a powerful, high drive bitch. Good luck with your pups!


----------



## Lynne Gifford (Feb 12, 2008)

My boy has Pike in his pedigree as well (dam is a Pike granddaughter, his pedigree is here: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/519511.html).
He has a great personality, is quickly becoming my "heart and soul" dog. Haven't developed him a TON as I've been working 2 older dogs getting ready for sch1's, but I like what I see thus far (he's about 7 months, obedience is a breeze at the moment, food drive is off the charts...tracking has been easy thus far as well. And as I said, I LOVE his personality.). I saw Pikes video before I brought him home and I really really like him (Pike). This boy is the first I've had with him even in the pedigree, but he certainly won't be my last!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Terry Fisk said:


> Daniel Cox said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh and they have Tom in the pedigree too :-D Tom is another of my favorite dogs and another top producer. I have a bitch that has Tom on her sire's side and Belschik on the dam's side. She's a powerful, high drive bitch. Good luck with your pups!
> ...


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

My close friend has a Pike son. INSANE drive, can go forever. Super obedience, super tracker, and lives for the fight in protection.

The best shepherd I have ever seen in my life. Pure presence, incredible nerve strength, and is also very social. 

Julie


----------

